# INTENSIVE GRAPPLING CAMP Sept. 11th and 12th



## sjahq (Aug 19, 2004)

*STAY AHEAD OF THE GAME!*​​ 
*SJA INTENSIVE GRAPPLING CAMP*​​
*September 11th and 12th, 2004*

*WHO: J.P. Pocock and John Saylor*​
*WHAT: Intensive Grappling Camp*
*WHEN: Saturday and Sunday, September 11th and 12th, 2004*
*WHERE: "Barn of Truth Dojo," Perrysville, Ohio*
*COST: $150 non-members, $135 SJA members (Both add $40 for all meals for the entire weekend.)*

​Join *J.P. Pocock* and *John Saylor* as they teach you joint-snapping submissions, fight turnarounds, follow-ups to the knockdown, escapes, and the striking skills you need to survive. Whether you're a competitor, coach, or self-defense practitioner, this camp is for you.​
Professional Mixed Martial Art fighter *J.P. Pocock* will lead you step-by-step through his winning strikes, takedowns and submissions. J.P. is equally at home on the ground and on his feet. Let a pro show _you_ how to put it all together.​ 
​*John Saylor* is a former 3-time National Judo Champion, 2-time Pan American Medalist, and Head Coach of The U.S. National Judo Training Squad at The Olympic Training Center from 1983 through 1990. Currently, John also is a certified instructor of "Systema" Russian Martial Art under Vladimir Vassiliev. He serves as the director of SJA, headquartered at "The Barn of Truth."​ 
​*At this camp you will learn:*​
Fight turnarounds (How To Reverse A Bad Situation)​
How To Follow Up The Knockdown With Devastating Submissions ​
Championship Drills To Forever Burn Your Skills Into Muscle Memory​
Secrets of Combining Strikes And Grappling Into An Unbeatable *Fighting System *​
(In addition to what we've listed above, we'd like to hear from _you. _Are there any specific skills, techniques or other areas you would like to see covered at this camp? If so, drop us a note when you send in your $50 pre-registration fee, we'll try our best to meet your needs.)​
The fight game has evolved at a lightning pace over the last decade. Fighters today are much better prepared that ever before. *You have a choice: You can stay ahead of the game with the latest advances in technique and training, and WIN, or you can be dominated by others who do.*​ 

Camp will be held in *"The Barn of Truth Dojo"* right next to the beautiful Mohican Forest Area of Perrysville, Ohio. Bring your family and spend some time in the area. On the other hand, you might want to stay at one of the relatively local motels. For more information on camping and other recreational possibilities, or for names of motels, *give us a call at 419-938-6089. *​​Or, if you're on your own and _really_ want to rough it, you're welcome to "camp out" on the mats. Just bring your own bedding (sleeping bag, pillow), towels, toiletries, flashlight, or anything else you need to be comfortable.​ 
​*CAMP SCHEDULE:*​*Saturday, September 11th, 2004*​
*10:00 to 11:00---Registration/Check In and Light Breakfast*​*11:00 to 1:00---Training*​*1:00 to 2:00---Light Lunch*​*2:00 to 4:30---Training*​*5:00 to 7:00 ---Buffet-Style Dinner*​*7:00 to 9:00---Fight Films and Fun*​
​*Sunday, September 12th, 2004*​ 
*9:00 to 10:00---Light Breakfast*​*10:00 to 12:00---Training*​*12:00 to 1:00---Light Lunch*​*1:00 to 3:00---Training*​*3:00---Buffet Style Dinner*​
*****************************************************************************​*Training Space at "The Barn of Truth Dojo" is not that huge. We suggest reserving your spot as soon as you can. To register, simply send in your check or money order for $50.00 (or for the full amount, if you prefer) to:*​*SJA*​*P.O. BOX 428*​*PERRYSVILLE, OH 44864*​
*To pay by VISA, MASTERCARD, or DISCOVER, call 419-938-6089.*​*****************************************************************************​*NOTE: No videotaping. No observers. No heavy shoes or boots on the mat, please. Wrestling or other soft shoes are permitted.*​
*J.P. and I look forward to seeing you at camp.*​*Sincerely,*​*John Saylor*​ 
​


----------

